

Very epic C code - laurenceputra
https://groups.google.com/group/comp.lang.c/msg/e105e5d339edec01?pli=1&utoken=AMcLjysAAAAoZoYpti9uhwqsYFEYUqETXcNa7w2kNaKlbo9uxTRmp8H7HIB0ZtN4zgSq99Tl2dY

======
obtino
Already posted here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2552082>

